# Great overnighter at the Spur 9-19 & 9-20



## attitudes (Sep 2, 2009)

We caught & released 2 white Marlin, had about 4 more on for a while , several other knockdowns that we didn't ID, we caught 1 Triple tail, 19 Dolphin, 1 nice Swordfish (my first) just as daylight was breaking. Water was not pretty but lots of bait & action. Dolphin were everywhere. We found one log that was loaded with Dolphin & some triple tail, caught a few & moved on. We found 4 large bouy floats & large rope attached to them & it was loaded up with dolphin. We saw one large Wahoo there but he would not bite. the dolphin would skyrocket after our spread every time. We kept thinking there should be a Marlin there but all we caught were the Dolphin. We caught our 2nd ****** just before sunset in about 2600 ft of water, in fact we had a double header there for a while but one came unbuttoned. So we decided to stay for the night there as there were fish there & bait. The Swordfish was on my bucket list and it was a fish to remember & a great people on board made for a wonderful week-end. Will try to post photos but i don't think I know how. John


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a epic trip


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

The trip we all dream about as we leave the dock !!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

pics, pics and more pics.... please!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

AWESOME!!!!!! You couldn't ask for a better time. Congratulations.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

fixed


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics! Not sure if you ever tried it out but I've managed one Wahoo using a Wahoo Bomb type jig. Saw it on a weed line and it wouldn't take any of the live baits we threw at it but it hammered the Wahoo Bomb when we jigged it.


----------



## attitudes (Sep 2, 2009)

*Tip for WAHOO*

Thanks, I will try on next time.


----------



## attitudes (Sep 2, 2009)

*Upsisde down photo*

Thanks for fixing that Searcy, I am very challenged when it comes to computers. i have all kinds of photos 7 videos of trip, but could only manage 1 & it was upside down.. wanting to go again on overnighter , but weather is not looking good for a few days. John


----------



## attitudes (Sep 2, 2009)

*Video of trip*

Check ot Attitudes Offshore on youtube


----------

